# how's my tank?



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

Just thought I would post this to have the pros tell me the changes they would make. Other than the background, which will be black, I have two more taller plants to add. Any changes you would make? Wanna get it right before I put fish in...


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I am so glad to see your tank finally up and running. I see the aquatech 30-60 and the AC110 plus the black sand. It looks good. I love the contrast.

I am also considering black sand. I can't find spectraquartz in my area or online. So I am just going with black sand.

Is that limestone rock?


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm actually not sure what kind it is.... my guess is Limestone. Funny story... my friend and I are simultaneously setting up tanks. I spoke with her and she told me of rocks she found. I had spent the entire morning on the phone trying to reach landscaping businesses. Turned, and looked out the window, and saw these rocks in my backyard. I absolutely love the white lines going through them. If I were to take a guess, I would say they are limestone, but I'm horrible at ID'ing rock.

I cant wait until algae grows on the cichlid stones to make them more natural. That and the background. Glad you approve thus far :thumb: However, I am open to constructive criticism in any way, shape, or form. My first cichlid tank was thrown together quickly without much thought into aquascaping or fish. This time, I'm taking each step slower.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Well....you might consider removing some sand. It does look kind of deep. I think 2" should be enough because it will trap and release nasty stuff into the water especially if it has not been cleaned or turned over in a while.

The rest is up to personal taste. I really like the contrast between the gray/white rocks and the sand. The green also pops on the plants.

What kind of lights are you using and what are the bulb specifics?


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

I think the picture might be a bit deceiving where the sand is concerned.... I only have 40 pounds of the black sand in the tank. The bottom rim of the tank itself is black, so it might make the substrate look deeper in the picture than it actually is. The stand itself is black as well, so that also could add to the depth.

To be honest, I have no clue about the bulb specifics. The tank itself is the Walmart 55 gallon kit and the bulbs came with it. Personally, at some point, I would like to get some type of blue lights/moon lights... something where I could keep the lights on without disturbing the fish so much. That will come much, much later.

I have Dr Tims and will be starting the fishless cycle probably (hopefully) within the next day or two. My next purchase is the test kits and Aqueon water changer/vacuum (next week). After that, I'm on to my favorite part...... :fish: So far, the only definites are Williamsi North. A friend of mine is picking them up in two weeks and will house them in her tank until she visits in March, which should give me more than enough time for cycle.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

Just make sure the rocks are not on top of the sand,mbunas are notorious for digging,looks good,yellow labs would really stand out with the black sand,or a group of saulosis


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Agree with less sand...one inch is plenty. And more rocks. Mbuna like the tank filled solid with rocks up to the waterline.

If you can also figure out a way to make little cubicle walls with the rocks around patches of substrate, your males will be happy. I like to do pyramid-shaped rock piles with the tips overlapping in between. The male territories are between the pyramids, front, back and sides.


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

I was thinking more rocks myself.... I'll have to wait until the snow we just got to melt and I'll scour the backyard. I'm going to leave the sand alone, for now. The way I figure it, I'm not quite versed in using an Aqueon and will inadvertantly suck a bunch of sand during water changes, give me a month and it'll all work out lol.

I thought yellow would pop too,. I'm thinking Saulosi and Williamsi now. Would look good and draw teh colors together.

Thanks for the ideas, guys!


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

A little trick as far as the cichlid stones go, is not to face the openings directly at the tank viewpoint, but.. of course that does make it more difficult to see who is hiding in there.

To help speed up the algae growth you could leave the lights on. I run my lights 12hrs a day and my cichlid stones are really greening up now.

Otherwise looks good!


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

*** been leaving the lights on, but its not cycled yet. would algae grow before the tank is cycled?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Probably not...no nutrients. Are you cycling it with ammonia?


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

Im doing One Time Only and Ammonia. Just havent started yet....hoping to start today.


----------



## heaya (Oct 18, 2011)

I like the colors! If you're going for an all natural-ish look, I would get rid of the flower vase. Like others have stated, mbuna are notorious diggers, so make sure the rock is on the bottom, then add substrate. More rocks would be great too!


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

heaya said:


> I like the colors! If you're going for an all natural-ish look, I would get rid of the flower vase. Like others have stated, mbuna are notorious diggers, so make sure the rock is on the bottom, then add substrate. More rocks would be great too!


I am actually going for the natural look. I was hoping the vase didnt stand out quite so much. My kids got extremely excited with the tank and came home with "decorations". The vase being one..... Spongebob, his pineapple home, and Patrick Star were previously situated right between the cichlid stones and the large rock.

I was able to talk them into moving Spongebob and his underwater friends to my daughter's 3 gallon glo fish tank, but alas, the vase has stayed. I'm hoping I'll get a nice algae bloom and it'll all look like rocks


----------



## heaya (Oct 18, 2011)

hahaha, I have to negotiate with my daughter when it comes to our fish stuff all the time. I just got rid of all the fake decor in our 60 gallon. As incentive to do certain things, I let her help me pick out/find the rocks. Our convict tank used to be the gimmick one with glowing rocks, I've managed to boot everything due to fry other than a skeleton bubbler and one fake log.

I'd turn it around, hide the handles with one of the larger plants and put some rocks near it to disguise it. Another thing I've done is I hang my heater horizontal towards the top of the tank. You just have to be wary of water evaporation. The way I have it you can't see the heater when looking at it directly. Can't wait to be able to hide all of that when our wet dry is done being built!


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

I actually do have a taller plant yet to add... maybe I'll toss that in the front right corner to hide the vase a bit. Also, never thought of the heater going horizontal. Thanks for the suggestions, I'll do both!!

:thumb:


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks awesome only thing i would change is less sand, more plants (but bigger) The larger plant you have works well, the smaller ones don't feel like enough. Anyway that's just my feeling you might not want much plants. They're fake plants as well arenÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t they?


----------



## matt121966 (Mar 6, 2012)

looks too planned for me. I do not care for the caves all facing perfectly out front. Black sand is not my choice and plants are to placed.


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeah, didnt last long that way anyway LOL. I had the cichlid stones siliconed, but they didnt stick. I redid the rocks with much more cavework now, the cichild stones are more hidden (the openings). The first major water change/cleaning and I emptied the tank of decorations... it never goes back the same  I do still love the black sand. Just recently began setting up a 125... have white sand in there. I'm anxious to see which color sand brings out the fish colors better.


----------



## marigoldkelly95 (Feb 9, 2012)

Love the sand and love the rocks! Maybe the vase will look more authentic once it gets some algae on it? I don't think it looks real tacky or anything, just clean  I also think some yellow-colored fish would look great and would consider adding a few more plants. The black sand really makes the green "pop"! :thumb:

I also hadn't thought of putting a heater horizontally...interesting...


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

The vase is an addition from my kids... Its nice with the holes, but its now covered by plants. Black background and more plants were added.

I have some yellow labs in there now, they are the brightest fish in the tank with the black. What doesnt look as nice are the white labs. Rustys and yellow labs look the best in that tank. :thumb:


----------



## mamospreng (Apr 26, 2011)

Could you post a new pic of the new setup? Would love to see everything.


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

Changes often. Hard to tell, but I was able to make much more caves this way.


----------



## marigoldkelly95 (Feb 9, 2012)

Niiiice!! Beautiful colored fish too! :thumb:


----------

